# Camping overnight - what would you do?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have tied to the trailer. Make sure the water bucket is secure and that the horse wont get a foot in it, and you can use a hay net for hay, or if you feed cubes make sure that bucket or pail is secure. also be sure your horse stands nicely when tied to the trailer. Or if you have light weight panels , those would be my first choice.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

When we camp, we use portable electric pens. They work very well for our horses, who are experienced campers and very respectful of the electric. 

I have seen countless methods of securing horses and all of them have good and bad points. Almost like the barefoot-vs-shoes debate, some people are passionate that one way is better than another. :wink: So much is finding the right thing for your horse and your situation. I have seen horses injure themselves and/or get loose from every system - just goes back to horses are horses and will always find a way to outsmart us!

One thing I would def suggest is practicing at home a couple times and then "traveling" somewhere (even if its just to a friend's house to camp in an unused paddock) to try it before the actual event. Then you can see for yourself how it is (or isn't) working and make adjustments before the actual event.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If your horse is familiar with and respectful of electric, then that would be the way to go. A strand of electrobraid strung up on step in posts with a little charger on there would be easy to set up and effective for keeping a horse inside so long as he doesn't test fences.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have until the middle of March to train and get him used to what ever we decide.

Phantom- if you read enough "camping with horses" articles it's enough to scare you into not trying. Lol like you said horses are just that horses! 

When he is in pasture he is fenced with electric wire although it's not always reliably hot. I have seen him jump over roll under and walk through it. So electric might not be good for us. At least I know he will be OK if he gets caught in wire haha. 

He stands tied perfectly even for several hours and around chaos. So I am leaning to just tying and setting an alarm during the night to check on him. I like the look of the trailer tie out that extends from the trailer like a long arm but I've never seen one in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

What type of trailer do you have? Is it open like a stock trailer? If so, last resort would be leave the horse inside overnight. If it is a straight load with non-removable divider, that would not work the best. The horse would have no chance to lay down. 

When we camp, we use electric fence with the step in posts. The charger connects to the battery in the vehicle. The horses have only gone through the fence once but that was because they spooked from a bear nearby, we think. 

Some people have used pvc pipe to make panels. There are portable fence systems too. Some that are a post with something like electric polytape inside that pulls out to connect to the next post. 

You could teach your horse to tie to a ground stake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That's a good point, if you have a stock trailer he could stay in there. It wouldn't be much different than having him in a stall.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Roux said:


> I like the look of the trailer tie out that extends from the trailer like a long arm but I've never seen one in person.


Hi-ties are probably the second most popular containment method at rides around here. For the most part they work really well, assuming the horse ties. :wink: I have even seen people set up a line between 2 ties (one on either end of the same side of the trailer) to allow their horse even more room to move around.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I wanted to add a quick note-if you tie to the trailer, PLEASE make sure that you have some sort of breakaway system in case the horse pulls back so he doesn't pull the trailer over on top of them! Someone left a warmblood tied to a trailer with a super sturdy leather halter at a show and left them, the horse freaked out and pulled the trailer over.  My chiro told me about that a few months ago when he was working on Sock. So sad.

On a lighter note, I would think that electric or travel panels would be best if a highline won't work, but mostly I'm subbing for information because I would love to go horse camping sometime!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have seen horses injure themselves and/or get loose from every system - just goes back to horses are horses and will always find a way to outsmart us!


Yeah, but I've also seen (and heard lots more stories) horses injure themselves or get in scary situations at home. So it's not so much a matter of having a perfect travelling system, but of deciding how much worse it is than home.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

You could set up a swing arm( think manual car wash) bolted to the side of the horse trailer that can be secured to the trailer during travel. Attach a stretchable rope from the arm to connect to the halter so there is some give in the event of a light spook. Maybe even a spring system on the arm where it attaches to the trailer then run the rope through eyes like a fishing pole out the end and down to the halter. You could even make the arm where it has several sections and can extend out to make for more room to move about for the horse. Maybe even add a hatchback/hood shock from the arm down to the base for more absorption in the event of them trying to pull free.


Hmm, I may be onto something and will head for the drawing board to see what I can famribicate...hehehe


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not fond of tying to my steel trailer, bc of the edges. It's a shame that of all of the gear that the US Cavalry used, NOBODY has picked up on perhaps their most useful, the Cavalry picket pin. We trained out horses to use this, and if I was camping with you I would just have to pound one into the ground. It has a swivel at the top and we used to use 25 feet of rope. Most people don't know how to train for this, and complain that it rips up a horse's pasterns, but it's just like training for anything else. If you are camping in the desert you might want to consider it.
I would not ever leave a water bucket overnight with my horse, unless it was a rubber feeder/water bucket without metal.


----------



## Wimpy (Jul 9, 2013)

If there aren't any other options, I too think I would opt to put the horse in the trailer over night. Although, if he's not quiet you'll have some irritated neighbors come morning. 

If you do tie to the trailer, make sure he's tied high and short. You don't want him to lie down and get his legs under the trailer. And yes, either a panic snap or a knife handy to cut the lead if trouble happens.

Also, be prepared for some missing paint on the trailer if the horse is left tied for a long time. Trailer paint is very tasty you know.  Also close any windows that have screens on them. Screens are tasty too.  A hay bag tied high can keep them occupied for quite a while, but when empty will probably hang low enough to cause another concern of getting a foot caught. Best to remove hay bags/nets for over night.

It took me many years to be comfortable with how my horses were doing throughout the night while camping. There were many nights when they got way more sleep than it did! LOL Knock on wood, we've never had any serious problems through the many years of camping but I've seen my share of accidents. Some of which could have been prevented, some not. 

Enjoy your outing!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Another useful tool to train the horses with is the Hobble. If trained properly it is as safe as any other option out there. There are always dangers with any method, but the risks are reduced by constant training and use of them so the horse sees it as normal.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the portable electric pens. You can make one that is quite easy to stow. Here are some hints how to make it.

Horse Camping with Portable Panels and Electric Tape

If you have an indoor, you can set it up in there to train the horse to respect it. Make it as large as you can, at least initially. The step in posts will sink right into the footing.

You can save money by putting it together yourself or, you can a kit.

http://www.zarebasystems.com/store/electric-fence-equine/ezee


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I vote for the electric enclosure. I spent a loooong night in Nevada one time when I had my high line tied to the only tree in the area and my horse trailer. Wild horses were around calling to my horse and making him a little nuts and he would tug on that picket line rocking the trailer. Finally I put him in the trailer and then got to hear him rattle the hay net and stomp around for the rest of the night. Come to think of it I would probably been nervous about him getting out of an enclosure too???


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the portable panels or the electric tape would be best. I had a horse get hurt on the high tie, dont know how or what he did, but the next morning he had a huge lump in his throat latch area and Vet guessed it was an injury from the high tie, lead rope.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Corporal said:


> I'm not fond of tying to my steel trailer, bc of the edges. It's a shame that of all of the gear that the US Cavalry used, NOBODY has picked up on perhaps their most useful, the Cavalry picket pin. We trained out horses to use this, and if I was camping with you I would just have to pound one into the ground. It has a swivel at the top and we used to use 25 feet of rope. Most people don't know how to train for this, and complain that it rips up a horse's pasterns, but it's just like training for anything else. If you are camping in the desert you might want to consider it.
> I would not ever leave a water bucket overnight with my horse, unless it was a rubber feeder/water bucket without metal.


Read about doing this but never taught my horses as I live in tree country. I also read that it helps to feed the first 6 feet through a hunk of old garden hose to keep it from wrapping around your horses legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Roadyy said:


> Another useful tool to train the horses with is the Hobble. If trained properly it is as safe as any other option out there. There are always dangers with any method, but the risks are reduced by constant training and use of them so the horse sees it as normal.


I've seen some horses that can shuffle along pretty quickly with hobbles.




Corporal said:


> It's a shame that of all of the gear that the US Cavalry used, NOBODY has picked up on perhaps their most useful, the Cavalry picket pin. We trained out horses to use this, and if I was camping with you I would just have to pound one into the ground. It has a swivel at the top and we used to use 25 feet of rope. Most people don't know how to train for this, and complain that it rips up a horse's pasterns, but it's just like training for anything else. If you are camping in the desert you might want to consider it.


That's what I meant by tying to a ground stake. I don't have any experience with it so I didn't expand on it. 

Like said before, there are risks with whichever you choose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

usandpets said:


> I've seen some horses that can shuffle along pretty quickly with hobbles.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shuffle? Mine doesn't shuffle and they don't slow him down much. He just comes up on the front end while keeping those back feet moving, how fast they move depends on how fast he wants to get somewhere. All hobbles do is make him consider whether the extra effort required is worth it or not.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't over think it. I have been camping since I was a kid and its much easier than most make it out to be. If your horse has good manners then just tie to the trailer. I have done this many times and it works fine. Just tie short and high after they eat so they don't get their feet tangled up or try and lay down.

You'll be fine.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm with Hunt. don't over think it..

Back 20 years ago, I did a lot of NATRC competitive trail rides. The rules were everybody had to to tie to the trailer at night. My horses did well with that for years. I'd give them a hay net tied up high enough that they could not paw it or get a foot caught in it.

After a few years I bought some HiTies. They were great since they buffer any rope tugs. Made sleeping int he trailer with a horse tied outside a WHOLE lot easier. You didn't feel that constant tugging of the horse moving at night.

And Utah also has lots of places with no trees. 


When possible I always high line at night. It gets the horses away from my trailer, so I sleep better.

I like to set the highline up where I can see it from the trailer windows. This allows me to look out at night and check on the horses




Some camp grounds have hitchen rails that I've used and my horses have done well with those


I frequently hobble my horses and let them graze during daylight hours. I've never trusted leaving my horses hobbled all night. My horses can run faster than I can even when they are hobbled. I've seen hobbled horses heading back down a trail and an hour later some camper looking for lost horses. They can hobble all the way back to the trailhead.


Some trail heads have corrals that are available on a first come basis.


And I frequently pull a hot string around a meadow and turn my horses out to graze. But again, I only do this in the daylight. I've had too many deer/elk run thru a meadow at night and knock down any hot wires 


As you can see, there are all kinds of ways to contain your horses while camping, Your horses should be comfortable with all of these methods and allow you to choose the one that works best for the camp you are at.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Painted Horse, Great pictures!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's what I'd do. Get some good steel posts 5' long along with insulators that work with the posts. A sledge hammer will drive them in. My pen would be about 30' long by a min of 12' wide. The charger would work off the truck battery. Two strands, a hot and neutral will contain even a restless horse. These dimension allow the horse to move about. They smell things we don't so I want him to know he's got moving around room.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Too often I am camped 7-10 miles away from my truck, So I don't want to carry heavy items. So I keep some simple fiberglass rods in my trailer. I can throw the bundle of 20-30 rods on my pack horse and fence off an entire meadow. But I could just as easily set up the 12x24 pen that saddlebag describes. Usually meadows are soft enough earth that I can just push the rods into the ground. Trailheads, Campground etc often have more rock in the soil and you would need a T-post that you could drive in. 

But the problem still exist that wild game animals don't know what a hot wire is, and the chances are that when they touch it, they may spook thru the fence vs backing away through it.

Here is a moose at the trailhead eating somebody's baled hay out of their truck.


I've been awaken at night by noisy horses and when I went out of my tent/trailer I found a moose eating my horses hay and my horses backe dup as far as their leads would allow.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I use 3 chain to gether panels, using the trailer as the fourth "wall" works fine. When i am camping away from the trailer I use a hi-line as I live in east Texas with no tree shortage. However since I will soon be living full time, in the DFW area with no freaking trees of any size, I imagine we will introduce the picket pin, he hobbles so it shouldnt be a difficult adjustment.


----------



## redrose1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have panels and used those for years when I did endurance. I had a mare that I trusted and she was fine in them. I've seen horses that got their heads thru a panel, panicked and took off with the panels still attached to their head!!
I've also used electric. One good thing about electric, if something really spooks them, they will just break the wire. But with the electric, you can make it as big as you want  So they have plenty of space to roll or lie down etc... Mine has a battery pack. Doesn't take them long to get used to it - set it up at home. I don't like tying to the trailer just because I would like it long enough for them to lie down if they want, and I'm afraid of it getting around their head but depends on the horse. Alot of people still do it and it works.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with huntfishnride. Don't over-think it. People are going to have a horror story for anything you decide to do. If this is just an overnighter, or even two nights, just tie to the trailer. Water the horse in the evening after feeding and first thing in the morning. Don't leave the bucket there where they can reach it or they'll kick it around or play with it and you won't sleep. Same for letting the horse stay in the trailer overnight. You won't sleep and you'll get complaints from your neighbors. Horses in a trailer are NOISY. If you try to picket in the NM desert, you'll end up having to get up in the middle of the night to untangle his picket line from the brush. 

Tie to the side of the trailer and make sure the lead is long enough for the horse to reach the ground with its muzzle, but not long enough to step a foot over it. We've even had our horses lay down next to the trailer, after a hard day's ride, with no problems. If there is more than one horse, tie them both on one side, or at least where they can see each other, but not close enough for them to get into each other's feed.

Then, if you decide this is something you enjoy and will do often, start collecting stuff like an electric corral or lightweight steel panels. Those things are not cheap and aren't worth the expense for one-nighter.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Speaking of laying down by the trailer. This mare laid down just after I got her packed, She had not even done any work yet!


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem (Jan 17, 2014)

Painted Horse said:


> Speaking of laying down by the trailer. This mare laid down just after I got her packed, She had not even done any work yet!


Thanks for the photos and tips! I'm new to the board (I've snuck around and read posts for a while..just now writing on threads  ) I haven't done any camping with my ornery gelding yet, but hope to once the winter breaks. Thanks again!


----------



## wade s (Mar 5, 2014)

*easy fence to use*

i found this fence system that can be set up in under 5 min even in the dark. 
Portable Fence: HORSE TRAIL RIDERS ..see RoFlexs, a mobile...portable electric horse travel corral fencing - easy to use fence - camping with horses - fast.reliable.convenient - roflexsus.com


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Corporal already hit my preferred system, but since you're trailering you have a variety of options (that have already been gone over).

Camping my way = having the horse trained well in advance since the horse is the only vehicle (just horse, rider and the very basics.....no "extras" :lol. Ultimately I like to have my horses ready for 3 things. Staking, hobbling and high line (in that order actually since it's my order of preference :lol. Although hobbling actually gets used the least due to certain risks that exist in many of the areas that I camp (which is pretty much any place I can get permission (or hide out of sight :lol

I like staking (and hobbling when it's feasible), because it allows for grazing (since I don't have the options of carrying days worth of hay) which helps keep them both fed, occupied and able to move around more during the evening/night/early morning (at no extra cost or effort :lol.


----------



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

I love that system wade, that is nice. about the same cost as most others too.

I too am gearing up for some overnighters and we've only ever tied to the trailer. my guy loves to sleep laying down tho and i want him to be able to, is there any reason not to let this happen? he's pretty quiet, and more than likely it'll be just me or me plus one so i really dont' want to have to build a corral every time. 

plus, i just ordered a saddle, so the funds are gonna be a bit sparse for a while!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Another vote for the picket pin here. Easy, light, and with the bonus effect of teaching your horse to be good with ropes... 

Hobbles are also good, although as several has said they don´t always do much for slowing a horse down if he´s determined to head off. You can use them in daylight to get as much feed into him as possible, then when that head starts to come up and look around, it´s time to picket him. Or use a triple hobble with a cuff on a hind foot as well - that really will slow them down. 

But whatever system you choose to go with, get your horse used to it first (I think it´s worth repeating what a million people have already said...)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

We used to constantly tie and train our horses to not panic when they get a leg caught. Only a few of them ever skinned their pasterns. Once we had a 15ft. square area to picket my 3 Veterans, "Tyke", "Corporal" and "Ro Go Bar" on their picket pins and we made it work.
Check out the tv trainers and their instructions on teaching a horse to accept hobbles. It's the same concept. =D


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Corporal said:


> I'm not fond of tying to my steel trailer, bc of the edges. It's a shame that of all of the gear that the US Cavalry used, NOBODY has picked up on perhaps their most useful, the Cavalry picket pin. We trained out horses to use this, and if I was camping with you I would just have to pound one into the ground. It has a swivel at the top and we used to use 25 feet of rope. Most people don't know how to train for this, and complain that it rips up a horse's pasterns, but it's just like training for anything else. If you are camping in the desert you might want to consider it.
> I would not ever leave a water bucket overnight with my horse, unless it was a rubber feeder/water bucket without metal.



Field trialers use this same method, drive a stake into the ground and attach a rope to it. however in an effort to keep knots out of the rope and to protect pasterns we use rope sleeved in either pvc or rubber air hose. it is also helpful to use a collar when you tie out lik ethis than a halter.... just saying:wink:.

FieldKing Horse Stake Out - Picket Line Only

This is the one I use ^^^ but I have seen home made options that look just as good. for a stake I use cut off 3/4 tone truck axles with a washer as a swivel.

Jim


----------



## mymaremagic (Mar 13, 2014)

Went to a ride last year and a horse was tied to the trailer got the line wraped around his neck, spooked and choked himself to death...I always tie mine with the head high and get up every 2 hours and give them a break...


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Before I got my LQ. I had a 16ft stock trailer. I mounted Steel L- brackets on the side of it and the arm that stuck out had a slant to it. I could hang 4 12ft corral panels on it. Used bungie cords to hold the panels together and then a piece of rope to secure the panels to the trailer. Worked great!!! They didn't stick out any further than the spare tire mounted on the side. :wink:


----------



## Bajacookiedough (May 1, 2014)

Fences are an awesome idea but I'm all about being cheap whenever I can so I usually tie my horse up with plenty of hay for the night  also that way if they get scared they won't break through the fence or something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

